# Biker gear



## dubaidave2 (Nov 16, 2012)

Hi all fellow bikers. I've been here a couple of months now and have just bought a ZX14. I need to some bike clothing i.e the mesh weave type of jacket and trousers, skid lid, boots and gloves. Where can I buy in Dubai (need good directions also as I keep getting lost!)? Or any good advice on internet sites.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

My favorite newenough has become motorcyclegear.com Depends though how posh you are. It has last year model (or the year before, or even before that). I checked, they ship to the uae. 

Denniskirk is pretty good as well. I didnt check, but they probly do as they are the big boys on the block in the usa. 

I looked around at the honda, yamaha, and harley shop for gifts and was  at prices in the shops. If you know your sizes, then online shopping is probly the way to go, even with the shipping.


----------



## dubaidave2 (Nov 16, 2012)

*Bike gear*

Posh…? I’m a biker. If it fits, looks half decent and does what it says on the tin then I’m in. Any pointers on sizing i.e ere on over or under size? Where are Honda, Yamaha? I’ve seen Ducati and Harley. Will anywhere be open today I fancy a browse and have a rare day off with nowt to do. You ride?


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Basically come off Shk Zayed rd at the garden centre and head up the slip road heading towards Trade Centre, all the bike shops are along there and have various gear.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

No one will be open today if they are stand alone places. 

I would suggest you go in and try on jackets if you dont have a starting reference. They do run a bit snug, but then they are suppose to be. Helmet is VERY specific to the helmet and style. One of my arai's is a small and fits like a glove, whilst another is a small but diff styleand moves a little. If you order online from newenough whatever they are now, they used to be great about sizes and putting info on if something is running large, just right or small. I have been stuck here for three years, and not riding unless I go home  so I havent ordered any new bike stuff for a very very very very long time      Hopefully they still put all that one on one personal references for the gear.

You can find the bike shops on the same strip as the car shops and where the harley dealership is. There was a yamaha shop in the ibn battuta mall which I found odd but found it looking for gifts my first year when I was going home. I cant say it is still there though.... ???? Maybe there are other malls that have them in there, but I have tried and been successful at avoiding malls as much as possible. Maybe someone else can say. They will be open if still there. 

Yes, I ride. There is nothing in life I love more then bikes. Slobbery saints and reef aquariums are a close enough second, but they are second to motorcycles


----------

